# Urine Guard Or Different Option?



## Ashley B (Oct 24, 2012)

My male Rex rabbit keeps peeing right out of his litter box!! He has a wire mesh on top of the little box, and when he pees in a corner of the little box the pee goes right over the top of the litter box!! I tried a urine guard but he just bites it off and chews the plastic!! What do i do?! :?


Help!!!!


-Ashley


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 24, 2012)

what sort of box are you using? it sounds kinda like the triangular corner litter box my bunnies started with... and quickly outgrew.

I recommend getting a new litter box - a rubbermaid container or a cheap container (like a dish tub) from the dollar store or something, so that it's got some good depth to it. if you like the grid (I swear by mine!), you can still make a new one for whatever box you get - check 1/3 of the way down the first page of this thread for instructions - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93

you can make the grid "legs" whatever height is best for the box you choose, that way you can design it so there's like 4-5'' of space between the grid and the top of the box, making it difficult for a bunny butt to accidentally hang over the side.

here's my box - you can see how it still has a nice grid like the corner one I started with, but my bunnies' bottoms stay securely in the box, as does their pee.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 24, 2012)

They make mettal urine guards. Those are what I used in my rabbitry. Also what you could do is put a bowl or something in the spot where he is peeing out of the box. This will make it so he pees in the box. (hard to explain really). I agree that if you are using a corner litter box it is time to upgrade. For my girls I use a 16qt plastic storage container that I got at a dollar tree (nothing there is a dollar. I got these for like $3 each). They have 7" sides all the way around. I was worried that my girls would not be able to get in, but they have no problems what so ever. (sorry I do not have a picture).


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

Jennifer's photo above may be just the ticket for your bunny. He shouldn't be able to pee over those sides unless he's a major gymnast!

For me, I like things real simple so I don't use a grid piece. My buns, though, are never sitting in pee. The hay on top is always dry somehow.


----------

